# A king and a school bus



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

I caught and released a 30" king and then hooked a school bus. 

It towed me 1 to 2 miles east. My guess is 40-50 lbs and was 40".


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Bet that was a blast!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang, bet that was a ride.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

How much was the toll on that school bus :whistling::yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup: You welcome :thumbup:


----------



## ace529 (Oct 14, 2011)

Dang that is awesome! Congrats. I can't wait to hook up on something that big in my yak? which beach were you fishing?


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks Lex! I only have my phone so thanks for the help. 

Ace I am staying at Carillon Beach but visited Panama City this morning


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

froglegs said:


> Thanks Lex! I only have my phone so thanks for the help.
> 
> You welcome keep catching and posting :notworthy::thumbup::yes:


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

That's a giant jack crevalle for sure!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Better you then me! Thats a stud jack!


----------



## J.Roberts (Jun 10, 2013)

Nice fish man, bet that was a fun fight!

Do yall eat those things?


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

So you mean to tell me that you kept a jack but released the king? Haha just kidding man. NICE fish tho!


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

salt-life said:


> So you mean to tell me that you kept a jack but released the king? Haha just kidding man. NICE fish tho!


Lol! I am having a king feast tonight and didn't need any more meat. As for the Jack I tried to release him but he was done. He floated around for a while so I grabbed him back to pull up on the beach with him and get some pics.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I use to target big jacks but now I dread them. Pound for pound they are hard to beat!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

froglegs said:


> Lol! I am having a king feast tonight and didn't need any more meat. As for the Jack I tried to release him but he was done. He floated around for a while so I grabbed him back to pull up on the beach with him and get some pics.


Nice Jack! 

If you don't want it, I'll take it for shark bait. :thumbup:


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Dang nice jack!


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

WOW. That's the biggest jack crevalle I've seen around here. Congratulations!


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

That's a fight and a half there!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a real stud...true perseverance


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

Here is my attempt at editing a video. I fought the fish for 35 minutes and tried to boil it down to 5. 

I was laughing when I saw him as while I was fighting him I thought I had a big shark. 

Thanks.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice catch! They will beat the snot out of you for sure 

To give you a weight estimate; I caught a 44" F/L Jack several years ago while surf fishing that weighed 43lbs


----------

